# Small streetlamps suitable for G scale found at Lowe's.



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I found this set of small LED streetlamps in Lowe's this morning. They're a "clearance" holiday item, selling for $4.99 per pack of six.

They come pre-wired to a small box which holds a pair of "AA" size batteries. The small wreaths attached to the posts can be removed.

The length of the wiring limits the placement options to the distance shown here, but the wire could of course be lengthened.

I ran the wires under the tiles I'm using here to simulate poured concrete, and hid the battery box just inside the doorway of the station. I think they're a great size for G scale, look quite good, and are a real bargain for the price. They really help make this station's platform a focal point.

New streetlights for station-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

They are almost all the illumination in the room in these photographs.

New streetlights for station-2 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

New streetlights for station-3 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Do you have an item number?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it's "672920 CT Street Lamps."


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Very Nice!! Will order some from http://www.lowes.com/pd_672920-30810-88B0166J_0__?productId=999916783

Where can I get one of those Biergarten structures you have ? I am planning to remotely din/turn on/off and wirelessly change the color of the inside lights too depending on the 'mood'.
too
Cheers
Vic


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The building kit is by Piko, the "Beer Garden Café."

I bought mine from Nicolas Smith; TrainWorld carries them too. I prefer to buy these structure kits in person, since they do have vulnerable pieces which can break during shipping.


----------

